# 4SCORING - Solo Violino Virtuoso for Kontakt 5



## 4SCORING (Jun 14, 2013)

SOLO VIOLINO VIRTUOSO

is a virtual instrument combining the most advanced techniques in sampling, synthesis
and physical modeling to deliver the most realistic sound to this day combined with
unprecedented versatility in a virtual violin.
It is controlled by faders instead of the regular articulation switching approach.

Solo Violoncello Maestro will be released before the end of the year, and we are hoping to also include Solo Viola Passionata in our list before the end of 2013.

Sibelius Violin Concert


F E A T U R E S

- Real time control of dynamics, from p to ff
- Controlled by faders instead of key switches allowing you to sculpt each note
- Range from G2 to C8
- Real time control of vibrato speed, vibrato amplitude and attack transients
- single-note and double-note glissando
- Pizzicato from G2 to C5
- Choice between 5 violins for different colors, recorded completely dry, so you can use any reverb of your choice.
- Convolution-based reverb, with low and high quality options depending on your 
processor capabilities.

I N F O

- SCREENSHOTS
- CONCEPT
- DEMOS 
- TUTORIALS 

S P E C I FI C A T I O N S

- Kontakt Player 5 virtual instrument (Previous version of Kontakt player not supported)
- Works with both free and full versions of Kontakt player.
- All audio material is provided in 32 bit word-length, 96 kHz sampling rate for higher processing quality
- 1.9 GB of data.

S Y S T E M R E Q U I R E M E N T S

This is really a virtual instrument running inside of Kontakt player rather than a sample library. 
Therefore the processing requirements are higher than with a regular sample library.

Minimum:

- Native Instruments Kontakt 5 (free or paid version). Please refer to Native
Instruments official website to verify the requirements of Kontakt 5 before buying
our product. 
- 4 GB of RAM (The whole library occupies 1.9 GB and must be loaded in RAM) 
- Dual Core processor clocked at a minimum of 2.8 GHz 
- Control surface with at least 6 faders*

Recommended:

- Native Instruments Kontakt 5 (free or paid version). Please refer to Native
Instruments official website to verify the requirements of Kontakt 5 before buying
our product. 
- 8 GB of RAM 
- 4 Cores processor clocked at 3 GHz or higher 
- Control surface with at least 9 faders*


----------



## Magnus (Jun 14, 2013)

interesting!

At the beginning it sounds a little bit reluctant, but especially at 2:22 it begins to get very interesting.....
looks like it´s worth diving into this virtual instrument a little bit more


----------



## marcotronic (Jun 14, 2013)

I'm wondering if it's really twice as good as Embertone's Friedlander Violin which is less than half the price... What would be interesting is how much CPU your lib consumes. I'm still at 512 to 1024 samples to seriously use the Friedlander even after the 1.1 update (which makes real time playing more or less impossible on my Mac 8 core with 24 GB RAM). How about a trial version with a limited range? (A few tones)?


----------



## mk282 (Jun 14, 2013)

marcotronic @ 14.6.2013 said:


> I'm still at 512 to 1024 samples to seriously use the Friedlander even after the 1.1 update (which makes real time playing more or less impossible on my Mac 8 core with 24 GB RAM)



Interesting, I'm using Friedlander at 256 samples buffer pretty much in realtime without any large CPU spikes on my measly i5 quadcore with 16 GB of RAM. It's totally playable, nothing impossible. But I'm not using a Mac. 8) 


To 4SCORING: ui_menus can also be skinned! It would make your GUI more appealing - the stock Kontakt ui_menus are kind of an eyesore on that bright background you're using (this is also the case with Friedlander, albeit on a dark background). Also, it's "buy now", not "by now". :shock:

It's going to be interesting to compare this to Friedlander sound-wise and flexibility-wise. Friedlander has more options and an unbeatable price...


----------



## jtenney (Jun 14, 2013)

This doesn't sound like a violin at all. And I should know, after 40+ professional years with one under my chin... Completely outclassed by Friedlander.


----------



## MrCambiata (Jun 15, 2013)

Does it have true legato samples? I went through the manual and it says a legato function ist activaded by the sustain pedal but it seems like some kind of algorithm that changes the attack of the next tone. Interesting concept, though.


----------



## lucky909091 (Jun 15, 2013)

No true legato. Programmed legato. 
Yes, an interesting concept, but it doesn´t sound like a violin at all.


----------



## Ed (Jun 15, 2013)

With Embertone around, you really got to pull something special...


----------



## mpalenik (Jun 15, 2013)

I have a question that I think might have to do with the kind of weird sound people keep commenting on. There are several violin bodies that you can select, as is demonstrated in other videos. I assume this is done with a convolution. When you recorded, did you:

A) record a regular violin and are now adding the convolution of another violin body on top of that

or

B) either use an electric violin or damp the violin body somehow in the original recordings


----------



## MarkS_Comp (Jun 15, 2013)

jtenney @ Fri Jun 14 said:


> This doesn't sound like a violin at all. And I should know, after 40+ professional years with one under my chin... Completely outclassed by Friedlander.



Dayum - what happened to "if you dont have anything nice to say..." :?: 

Do you work for a competitor? Are you good buddies with a competitor? You may not think that this sounds realistic, and your experience may dictate that you know what a real violin is supposed to sound like, but "This doesn't sound like a violin at all" is an absolute rediculous statement here. If you don't think this sounds like a violin at all, why not enlighten the rest of us who dont know any better as to exactly what this sounds like?

That goes for you too, luck. Please, enlighten us all.


----------



## shakuman (Jun 15, 2013)

Good luck Carlos!. o/~


----------



## lucky909091 (Jun 15, 2013)

MarkS_Comp @ Sat 15 Jun said:


> jtenney @ Fri Jun 14 said:
> 
> 
> > This doesn't sound like a violin at all. And I should know, after 40+ professional years with one under my chin... Completely outclassed by Friedlander.
> ...



I do not know what "jtenney" will answer you, but I think I know exactly what he meant when he said "This doesn't sound like a violin at all." 8) 

In my case, I only wanted to tell my opinion about this new VSTi in a VST- composers forum where composers DO tell their opinion about VSTis. =o 

You want me to "enlighten" you about my opinion? 
O.K., I will try to do this... :wink: 

In MY ears this VST does NOT sound like a "Virtuoso Violin" ,as the name of the VST implies. 

And obviously this VST claims to sound like a "Virtuoso Violin" and the video demos claim that this VSTi should sound like a "Virtuoso Violin" - or did I get something wrong? :roll: 

My personal opinion:

A skilled ear can distinguish between a "VST-violin" and a "VST-violin". :D :wink: 

Take as an example the "Friedlander Violin", the "Spitfire Solo Violin", the old "Garritan Violin" and the solo violin from "8dio Adagio": 
they all sound very similar to a real played solo violin.

In comparison to the mentioned VSTs, the new VSTi "Solo Violin Virtuoso" does not meet the demands of a VSTi that claims to sound like a real violin.

And this is my personal opinion. (Besides, I better do NOT discuss the price in comparison to the other products here.)

And NO, I do NOT work for a competitor, I am just a little composer with fresh ears and a lot of VSTinstruments to compare with, and I hope you will accept my opinion.


----------



## jtenney (Jun 16, 2013)

I don't work for a competitor, nor am I a developer. I'm a non-professional sound designer and retired violinist. I went back to the demos to see if I'd misjudged them, and I'm not changing my opinion. On the Bach, the tone is kind of like a synthesized clarinet, and the attacks one would expect from the change of bow direction aren't realistic at all. I will add that the dynamic control to shape the musical line is good. The harmonics and high fingered notes on the Paganini are better, but the "breaking" of the double stops is too closely-spaced, with no bow noise, therefore to me unrealistic. I'm far from a great violinist (though I did manage to raise a family etc. with it for all these decades), but I think I can evaluate a library like this. Maybe there's more to it, that the demos don't show; in that case, there should be more of them. I should also add that I don't own Friedlander, and have found shortcomings with Spitfire Solo, and never heard the (late lamented by many) Garritan Strad. I would be inclined to record myself if I needed solo violin with anything. Nevertheless, I think I'm competent to offer an opinion. But I'm not gonna get into "oh, at :18 it could sound more realistic and you could do it this way..." or whatever. Thanks, y'all for your time!

later,
John (Tenney)


----------



## mark812 (Jun 16, 2013)

MarkS_Comp @ Sat Jun 15 said:


> Dayum - what happened to "if you dont have anything nice to say..." :?:



You mistook VI control for Soundsonline.


----------



## duanran007 (Jun 16, 2013)

there are so many wrong notes in the Paganini demo. ~o)


----------



## dormusic (Jun 16, 2013)

Johann *Sebastion* Bach.


----------



## MrCambiata (Jun 16, 2013)

Some passages sound really nice but some artificial. Very hard to get convincing results with solo strings VI, so it seems...


----------

